# Work Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Fired up "The Beast" for people at work. 4 slabs, 2 fatties and a butt.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

That all looks so good! Especially them fatties. my mouth is watering and getting all over my keyboard.MMmmmmmm! O*D*W


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Looking good.. Your friends at work are lucky to have you there..

Hope your foot gets better Worm..


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Y'all.
Ribs are done.










Butt is finished.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Mouth now watering...Yum!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

knot @ Work said:


> Looking good.. Your friends at work are lucky to have you there..
> 
> Hope your foot gets better Worm..


 
Thank You, [email protected]. Hopefully it looks worse than it is. Lol.

Paymaster, I cant believe you would tease the masses like that. That meat looks so dang good! Where do you cook at?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Paymaster, I cant believe you would tease the masses like that. That meat looks so dang good! Where do you cook at?


Only at home. Thanks.


----------

